# Posting - green buttons?



## quaker (Jan 26, 2013)

How do you use the green buttons on the bottom of a post ?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2013)

're





quaker said:


> How do you use the green buttons on the bottom of a post ?


 Are you talking about the green light on the left of the screen? If so it allows us to see if you're online if so it's green if not its off and blue.Hope this helps.
kadesma


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 26, 2013)

As follows:



Thanks. If you like or find someone's post useful, you can click this and it will send that person a note.
Quote. Use this to reply directly to someone and quote what they said.
Multi+. If you want to quote multiple messages, click this button on each of the posts you want to select, and then click "Post Reply" at the bottom of the page.
Quick. Just an alternative to "Post Reply". Clicking this will take you to the "Quick Reply" box at the bottom of the page. Note that when using quick reply, you don't have as many formatting and editing options as you get with the advanced posting option.


Hope this helps.


----------



## quaker (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Steve, that answers my question.  I appreciate the help.


----------

